# Snow



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep, it's that time of year again here in the Northern Hemisphere. Got out to do some elk hunting in NE Oregon near John Day a bit over a week ago. 10 days in the back country with a nice layer of snow is good for the soul. No worries for those a bit squeamish about hunting, the elk were apparently relaxing somewhere warmer while us hunters walked our boots off.

*A view of the country:*











*Snow laden Bitterbrush:*











*Frost:*











*My boy walking off a mountain:*











*My favorite!:*


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Superb pics Acuta, I love the cloud-detail and the faint mistiness to the mountains in #1. The Bitterbrush is very surreal, with the snow-covered branches, almost like feathering (I'm thinking Snowy-Owl here :grin

The frost-needles are excellent, but the pic could have been better with a slightly deeper DoF.

I agree about your last pic, it's perfect for a Christmas-card ray:


Hunting doesn't bother me at all, unless it's purely for sport. Food is perfectly OK though :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

agree - the last one is very nicely composed with the framing by the foreground tree branches and of course nice colours (or lack of?)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Those are outstanding. I love to do photography in the snow. We don't get much here. I am envious of your magnificent scenery and of the opportunity to go hunting!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words! Have been rather busy, so I haven't been back to the thread. Can browse with my phone, but posting don't work.

I have some more pics I want to get cleaned up and posted, but I gotta find the time/ambition to do so.


----------

